# "Journey to the End of the Earth"



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 5, 2008)

From Doug Philips Blog - July 31, 2008



> Journey to the End of the Earth: A Reformation Pilgrimage to Iona
> 
> The isle of my heart, the isle of my love
> Instead of a monk’s voice shall be the lowing of cattle,
> ...



Found HERE. You can also read Part 2 of the story.


----------

